# Top Bar Hive Class with Marty Hardison



## tom patterson (Apr 28, 2004)

The COMPLETE phone number is: Heather DeLong at 303.292.9900 to RSVP,

So much for not proofreading things that I have cut and pasted from
the website: http://dug.org/farm.asp where the workshop was announced!


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

*Awesome!*

I wish I lived near Colorado.
I believe that would be an awesome couple of days.


----------



## tom patterson (Apr 28, 2004)

More about the class. It is free, unless you want to build a hive, in which vase there will be a charge for the supplies. Heather's contact # is: 303.292.9900

It should be a great class. Marty is awesome.


----------



## TigerLily (Apr 11, 2007)

My father and I will be attending those classes. We are very excited for them since it seems that Marty Hardison is a well known beekeeper.


----------

